
Accept VC funding or re-apply to YC? - Aliada
We where rejected on our second interview for this batch. It was a bummer. We now have term sheets for a 3M round. I really want to work with YC before really scaling, specially Kevin, Michael and Adora. Should we wait, bootstrap and apply for the summer batch or take the terms. They are from great investors from LATAM and one super Angel (Square and Codeacademy Investor)
======
sebleon
Accept the VC funding!

From pg: "If someone makes you an acceptable offer, take it. If you have
multiple incompatible offers, take the best. Don't reject an acceptable offer
in the hope of getting a better one in the future." [1]

And hey, you might be able to convince those YC partners to advise you without
going through the program.

[1] [http://paulgraham.com/fr.html](http://paulgraham.com/fr.html)

------
brudgers
Simple heuristic: what's the better business decision?

Both acceptance to YC and raising money from a VC are means to end. Neither is
a product people will pay for or a company with clear and obvious value.

Good luck.

